# Gold in fiber CPU'S



## maynman1751 (Jun 16, 2012)

I was wondering what was under the gold-colored glass on the Celeron-D, so I decided to dissect one. I was always under the impression that there was no gold to go after except for the pins on ANY fiber cpu's. These are the pinless Celerons that solder directly to the board. I was very surprised to discover the gold circuitry under the black underside. Also there are gold wires that connect the matrix, under the gold glass, to the circuitry. Did anybody know this?


----------



## dtectr (Jun 17, 2012)

thanks for your work and also for embedding the images, as my cellphone doesn't follow the linked ones. very informative.
dtectr


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 17, 2012)

I did the same to one of the black Celerons, that the pins are imbedded in, and it is the same. Gold circuitry and wires in the black matrix! :mrgreen:


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 17, 2012)

dtectr said:


> thanks for your work and also for embedding the images, as my cellphone doesn't follow the linked ones. very informative.
> dtectr


 You're welcome. I didn't know if this was known. I've not seen mention of it before.
As you can see, there are multiple layers of gold circuitry.


----------



## dtectr (Jun 17, 2012)

did you "wet ash" (hot, concentrated sulfuric)?


----------



## maynman1751 (Jun 17, 2012)

dtectr said:


> did you "wet ash" (hot, concentrated sulfuric)?


No, I simply burned the black underside until it was.......uh, burnt or charred, and then poked out the center from the front side. If you get it burnt enough the matrix will pop out pretty cleanly exposing the circuitry. Do it outside because the fiber wants to ignite and you know that's some nasty stuff! Burn it with a low flame, just enough to char the material. Try to only burn the black part. Crispy! Here's one that came out pretty clean. Notice the wires going into the matrix.


----------



## 924T (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks, maynman1751, I really appreciate seeing those pictures.

Were you using a propane or mapp torch, or other?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 25, 2012)

Just a propane torch. I found out since I posted this that Geo has a much better way of removing the black material. Ask him about it.


----------

